# Beardie breading partner suggestions??



## Marcw1771ams (Jan 9, 2011)

Hay all,

I have a male beardie here his paperwork describes him as "Tangerine Cross 50% Het Hypo". 

Ginger (Male Hatched 24/03/10)










I'm still relatively new to beardies, and not to sure how the genetics of morphs ect. really works. My beardie's parents are Luca and Amber from Hades Dragons 
UK-Bred Bearded Dragon Morphs, Uromastyx and Cornsnakes - Hades Dragons UK

Amber (Mother Tangerine)










Luca (Father Leatherback het hypo)










Basically i am looking to bread him soonish and was looking for suggestions based on his genetics for morphs i should look for in a partner for him that would produce some nice looking babies. 

Thanks for looking and hopefully someone out there has a better insight into beardie genetics and can help me make a good choice.


----------

